# Youth Day Turkey



## BigTerp (Apr 13, 2015)

Took my little brother, who is 13, on his first turkey hunt over the weekend. Maryland has a youth day every year for kids 16 and under. Been promising him all year I would take him. Ended up getting a nice size jake at 6:20 in the morning. We were only in the woods for half an hour. It was awesome!! I think I was excited as he was.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool! Good job. Nice turkey too. I am more proud of my turkey than my deer. Deer are easy. Turkeys are more difficult. They seem to be more wary than deer in my parts. Congrats.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh yea!!!! That's the good stuff!!!!

Took a youngster myself on Virginia's youth day.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 13, 2015)

KMixson said:


> Cool! Good job. Nice turkey too. I am more proud of my turkey than my deer. Deer are easy. Turkeys are more difficult. They seem to be more wary than deer in my parts. Congrats.



Yes. Turkeys frustrate me!!! They are always busting me when I'm hunting them. This one came in right off the roost and made a b-line for my jake and hen decoy. He never had a chance.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 13, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Oh yea!!!! That's the good stuff!!!!
> 
> Took a youngster myself on Virginia's youth day.



That's awesome!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, That is awesome, Nice job fellas!

Hope I have the same outcome with my son....Can't wait till he gets home today so I can show him this thread!


----------



## overboard (Apr 13, 2015)

For your little brother =D> ! Can't wait for the season to open here.


----------



## ktsharpening (Apr 13, 2015)

Took my 13 year old son Sunday and he bagged his first Turkey. He was so happy. Saturday they skirted just out of range Sunday we had them figured out. Nothing better then taken a kid hunting!


----------



## JMichael (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice going guys. Love to see when hunters pass their knowledge and love of hunting on to the next generation. I lived in an area where turkeys were abundant for 5 years and got hooked on turkey hunting. I've moved since then and there's no public ground I can hunt on nearby. At least not any that offers a reasonable chance at being successful. There's plenty of ground to hunt, it just doesn't have any turkeys on it.


----------



## duckfish (Apr 14, 2015)

That's outstanding guys!! Love hearing the stories about kid's enjoying the outdoors. I really miss the days of taking kids, especially for turkey. Sadly my daughters and all my nephews are past that. Maybe I'll live to see taking some grandchildren.


----------



## jonnyquest73 (Apr 14, 2015)

Very awesome! Memories for a lifetime.


----------

